# DNA-research (non-GMO): breeding, gene-ID, reproductive-techs...



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Victorian plant-hunters brought these specimens to the *Lost Gardens of Heligan in St Austell, Cornwall* - 
most are over-150 years age.

National Collection of Rhododendrons saved by pioneering CLONING technology | swns.com


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

There were old rhodedendroms in the gnoll park and the new parky cut them all down. They've been there for hundreds of years when there was actually a mansion there. There were all different kinds of colours but they had to be cut down in the name of progress  I mean people like Capability Brown designed gardens like that and if it was furniture it would be an antique!!! Would she smash up an antique bureau?? I doubt it :lol:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> There were old rhodedendroms in the gnoll park and the new parky cut them all down. They've been there for hundreds of years when there was actually a mansion there. There were all different kinds of colours but they had to be cut down in the name of progress


oh, thats a real loss, hun - :nonod: i don;t know why some ppl think anything old is useless or worthless - 
my younger-sis 1st-husband was a *nursery-man* of all things, and while our mother was at work one day, 
the *$#@*! * cut-down 8 or 10 old-lilacs from France, which pre-dated the Civil War. :mad5: what a fool - 
he only loved foliage plants, and weird stock that looked like God stepped on it at a tender age - 
warped + twisted conifers, weeping cypress, etc.

i never forgave him for that - it was such a pointless waste.

did anyone take slips of the old-shrubs? they can be re-rooted with rooting hormone... 
--- terry


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

My nan had an Honesty. I don't know if you have seen one but the have clear seed pods that look irridescent in the sun and my uncle-in-law pulled it up. Can't find one anywhere for my garden  My garden is full of everything and my neighbours think its a mess but its nature. How can nature be messy. I have bumble bee nests, potter bees, hummingbird hawk moths, slow worms, lizards, mice, rats( shh about them lol) and many more things because I keep good old fashioned plants :thumbup:


----------



## flufffluff39 (May 25, 2009)

leashedForLife said:


> oh, thats a real loss, hun - :nonod: i don;t know why some ppl think anything old is useless or worthless -
> my younger-sis 1st-husband was a *nursery-man* of all things, and while our mother was at work one day,
> the *$#@*! * cut-down 8 or 10 old-lilacs from France, which pre-dated the Civil War. :mad5: what a fool -
> he only loved foliage plants, and weird stock that looked like God stepped on it at a tender age -
> ...


Oh no they are building a housing estate there now so won't be anything left before long. They most probably did'nt even think of taking cuttings


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

flufffluff39 said:


> My nan had an Honesty. I don't know if you have seen one but the have clear seed pods that look irridescent in the sun and my uncle-in-law pulled it up. Can't find one anywhere for my garden


here ya go...  
Amazon.com: Money Plant Honesty Heirloom Seeds 60 Seeds: Patio, Lawn & Garden

i think yer garden sounds lovely, hun - cottage-style gardens or herbal + fragrant gardens are much nicer, i think, 
than shrubs pruned into rectangles, square corners on every flower-bed, and so on - 
rectilinear is boring + harsh, i like asymmetry + curves! 

cheers, 
--- t


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Should the results of individual genetic studies be disclosed to participants?

Researchers Find Genes Involved in Yellow Perch Growth

MicroRNA study provides biomarker for survival in small cell lung cancer

Genes and pesticide exposure interact to increase men's risk for Parkinson's disease


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Redundant genetic instructions in 'junk DNA' support healthy development

Researchers find cause of metabolic disease -- and possible cure 
potential supplement as a cure: 


> Currently, artificially produced dolichol is very expensive, mostly because there hasn't been much demand for it, but the researchers note that the compound is naturally abundant in some plants, such as the gingko or maidenhair tree and spinach. "Ginkgo is already the source of a lot of compounds, so getting dolichol might just mean another step in the extraction process. After that, you could develop a pill that patients could take as a supplement to their diet."


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Friendly viruses in the intestine are unique - even among identical twins

Largest study of genomes and cancer treatments releases first results


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Ancient DNA identifies donkey ancestors, people who domesticated them


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Consumer gene testing in the hotseat : Nature News


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Ocean greenery under warming stress : Nature News


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Unexpected viral 'fossils' found in vertebrate genomes

bits + pieces of retroviruses have been discovered in vertebrate-DNA - an unexpected mosaic.


----------

